# Moonlight Gills



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Went to Acton Lake the other day north of Oxford. I started out bass fishing and caught a few crappies. Night fell and i threw out a pole for carp and kept fishing for bass. An hour or two later and several bait changes i started catching 8" hybrid bluegills left and right on a powerbait tube. This is odd for the spot i was catching them in, i usually only catch 4"-6" green sunfish. The only thing i could draw from this trip is that the bluegill were feeding since the moon was so bright last night. Has anyone else had similar experiences.


----------



## j93bird (Aug 24, 2010)

Forgive my ignorance but what is a hybrid bluegill?


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

A hybrid is "produced when the male bluegill (Lepomis macrochirus) are crossed with green sunfish (L. Cyanellus)."www.ksuaquaculture.org/Species/Bluegill,Hybrid.htm
You can google images of these fish, they are very similar to a green sunfish, but tend to have distinct vertical bands on their sides. They also tend to have a larger mouth than a normal bluegill.


----------



## j93bird (Aug 24, 2010)

SeanStone said:


> A hybrid is "produced when the male bluegill (Lepomis macrochirus) are crossed with green sunfish (L. Cyanellus)."www.ksuaquaculture.org/Species/Bluegill,Hybrid.htm
> You can google images of these fish, they are very similar to a green sunfish, but tend to have distinct vertical bands on their sides. They also tend to have a larger mouth than a normal bluegill.


Very cool, there is so much to learn. Thanks for the information.


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

Hybrid gills, also occur in the portage lakes here in akron, the redear sunfish, sometimes get crossed up with gills during mating season. Sometimes you'll catch a 10" redear, with bluegill colors, and markings, the fish will be wider than a pure redear. Other times you'll catch a bluegill with redear colors, but a shorter wide body like a gill. Redears, and pumpkinseeds get mixed up too.


----------

